# Light A 90G 48x18x24



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

After reading about 300 different threads on the subject of lighting a tank thats 24" or better deep, My head is still in a whirl wind, My Dealer is stating as most of you have said MH is the WTG. Sad Part Is The Set up has a Beautiful Cherry wood stand and Canopy with it.

Most retro kits are 12" to 15" wide, I measured the the Lid, I have 11" to work with , the rest swings open. I currently went with the Aqualight Advanced HQI Metal Halide Fixtures, 300 Watts Total
2 X 150W HQI 20.000K, Planning on switching these to 14K. Setting the Unit under the Canopy and Modifying the canopy with two 3.75" Fans to mve air through the hood.

My Problem is that I want to control the intensity the HQI's with PC or T5, Allowing the PC or T5's o come on in the Morning and have the HQI's for My Afternoon Burst.

Has anyone experienced a Problem with just the HQI's at 10-12 hrs Photo periods cooking there tank?I am at a whopping 1500 as of now for wnat i want and I dont even have the substrate chosen yet 

My 55 Does fantastic with just the PC's on it and I know that that hood I have on it would not surfice. So I guess I am asking after all this mubo jumbo for some different options to go with , I have to dump the Canopy it really sets the tank off with a Starfire front Pane. 

Thanks for taking the time to read through all of this


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Youre going to have algae issues unless you put that thing way above youre tank, then youre just wasting heat/light. I would suggest the tek T5 lights, very cool and bright.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would probably start with a 8hr photo-period but other then that is sounds like a great idea! I am assuming you are going to run co2 on this tank so there shouldn't be much problem and actually about perfect!

have you not found a lower kelvin bulb? I personally think the 14000k is still a bit too blue.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> I would probably start with a 8hr photo-period but other then that is sounds like a great idea! I am assuming you are going to run co2 on this tank so there shouldn't be much problem and actually about perfect!
> 
> have you not found a lower kelvin bulb? I personally think the 14000k is still a bit too blue.


I can and most probally will replace the Buls with 10k's I am running CO2 Pressurized with a Power reactor, I have to take the 55 down, the top cross raill cracked and i am starting to have a Bowfront 55 

If I can stow A 15" Wide Hood Under there I will go with the Coralife 48" AquaLight Pro HQI w/pc's 
2x150 10K hqi 2x96 what PC 6700Ks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

AMP said:


> If I can stow A 15" Wide Hood Under there I will go with the Coralife 48" AquaLight Pro HQI w/pc's 2x150 10K hqi 2x96 what PC 6700Ks


Hopefully you can get it to fit, cause I think that's a great option next to fitting a Tek T5HO fixture in there.

-John N.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Get four 47" long Giesemann Midday 6000K T5HO bulbs with individual reflector each and in the first 30 seconds after turning them on you will realize that MH and PCs are things of the past.

Two of these bulbs will be enough to grow anything you can imagine in that tank. Four of them will allow you to have the midday light spike that we usually do with a MH.

With 3 ballasts you could have 1 bulb provide the "low light" and 3 more to kick in during the "high light" phase.

You can find all that you need at reefgeek.com.

--Nikolay


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

niko said:


> Get four 47" long Giesemann Midday 6000K T5HO bulbs with individual reflector each and in the first 30 seconds after turning them on you will realize that MH and PCs are things of the past.
> 
> Two of these bulbs will be enough to grow anything you can imagine in that tank. Four of them will allow you to have the midday light spike that we usually do with a MH.
> 
> ...


I will second that....

reefgeek also caries a 3000k bulb that is high in the red spectrum and puts out a ton of par.









here is a link to sanjays mh spectral analysis. It is for reefing but you can see what the bulbs put out . You may find that 14ks are not a good choice. http://www.reeflightinginfo.arvixe.com/


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

This Is why I Like comming here  Even though the LFS I go to only specializes in Aquatics, it is always nice to get 2-3-4 opinions on this matter, 600 is a heafty tag for lighting, and when one shells out that kind of dough, it is not as if you can just take it back and get something different.



> Hopefully you can get it to fit, cause I think that's a great option next to fitting a Tek T5HO fixture in there.


I have also kicked around the Idea of VHO as well, Long story short, I am trying to balnce the Asthetics with the color spectrum needed for plush growth. If push comes to shove to save some money.
Do you guys think I can get away with my Sunpod 4x65 2x6700 and 2x6700/10K lighting for the time being? I ask, Because, this project my take a month or two to get going, I ams stiil decided to have the tank drilled as well, incase down the road I decide to switch the 90 to a reef?

Thanx again for some serious insite on this.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Giesemann also makes an "Aquaflora" bulb- you could mix these with the Midday bulbs.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

After looking around at the t5's I am going to retro my hood with the Icecap ballsts as well, I believe I am also adding a Dimmer to them to produce a subtle Photo period to replicate the sun Aftrnoon and evening along wth 4 !W White Moonlighting for evening.

I still Like the Idea of a 3 hr photoburst with the MH My Sunpod during the afternonn period gives me a 4.72 WPG And No Algae Bloom But I must confess it is a very bright tank , blue/white.

The scheme will probally at best be 2x54/6000K 2x54/3000K and depending on the MH fixtures 2x150 should give me a 4.54W burst for 3 hrs to 4 hrs.


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

AMP said:


> After looking around at the t5's I am going to retro my hood with the Icecap ballsts as well, I believe I am also adding a Dimmer to them to produce a subtle Photo period to replicate the sun Aftrnoon and evening along wth 4 !W White Moonlighting for evening.
> 
> I still Like the Idea of a 3 hr photoburst with the MH My Sunpod during the afternonn period gives me a 4.72 WPG And No Algae Bloom But I must confess it is a very bright tank , blue/white.
> 
> The scheme will probally at best be 2x54/6000K 2x54/3000K and depending on the MH fixtures 2x150 should give me a 4.54W burst for 3 hrs to 4 hrs.


I don't recomend the icecap for your tank it is going to be to much light, It will actually be more light than the 2 150 halides....the icecap will overdrive the 54 watt tubes to around 80 watts

The dimmer feature will not work with t5's it will only work on vho bulbs.

If you are set and have to have the halides a 2 x 54w retro will be more than enough.

If you go with t5's only you can run 2 and use the other two for your noon burst...


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

What is throwing me off I guess was that the Ice caps are T5 rated and the Solar 750 was Ice cap compatible, I really dont want VHO the T5 is more like it, Reason I want the MH is for the penatration of spectrum I plan on a moderate heavy plant load in there.

Probally making more of this than what I should, seems to be my problem, want to do it right the first time


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

niko said:


> Get four 47" long Giesemann Midday 6000K T5HO bulbs with individual reflector each and in the first 30 seconds after turning them on you will realize that MH and PCs are things of the past.
> 
> You can find all that you need at reefgeek.com.
> 
> --Nikolay


I would Like to thank everyone for there opinions on the lighting, I am going with 4, Would Like to do 5 but not enough room in there for that, T5 Ho's with the Icecap reflectors. Now a question for those with what appears to be a Tight Canopy set up 

The First half of the canopy is 11" deep by 47" at its narrowest length








The Lid Is 6 1/2" deep by 47"








Most reflector bases are 46" add the standoffs and endcaps and you are at 48, Hmmm Could be a problem 

between those braces is 12" enough room for two I believe, Not near enough for what I would like to do...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you could put one of the lamps on the lid and have it powered separately so it can be turned off when you are doing maintenance. the 11" in the back half should be enough room for the remaining three lamps and reflectors. as for the length, there could be problems.

another thing is, is that i would get rid of the glass tops, as those will reduce the amount of light getting through.

but that canopy is sweet looking!


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I figured I could put the one on the front half and the remaining three will have to be seen  I think I will order the reflectors and stand off and go with a trial and error approach rayer: 

Worst comes to worst I send them back and go to plan B HQI's, and bag the dimming factor is was going to go with, I know I can sneak a T5 still in the front and utilize it for Low level light and simulate a sunrise and sunset, most HQI reflectors are 10 Wide, I can throw two of them in there ::heh: 

Thanx for the grats on the Canopy, That was the selling factor in getting this set up, The glass tops will go after the rig is set up, keeping the dust out for now


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

freydo said:


> you could put one of the lamps on the lid and have it powered separately so it can be turned off when you are doing maintenance. the 11" in the back half should be enough room for the remaining three lamps and reflectors. as for the length, there could be problems.











This is going to be a problem, But I believe i have it solved, In the 11" side I can move the stand off for the canopy by notching it and shifting it to the rear of the canopy to allow for firm support, I believe I should be able to raise the two for the lid and allow them to rest on the standoffs.

My LFS sold me the wrong reflectors, there 43" Technically I could utilize them by creatively making my own for the shields, but the people that packaged the standoffs for the sockets put T8 standoffs in the packaging, Idiots, another week shot to heck 

Don't be alarmed by the amount lighting in there, I have the HQI in case of Plan B  , Then again two 70W HQI's with the 4 T5's is feasible, The whole thing will be computerized, I can have the two end T5 come on with the HQI's , shut the HQI off all 4 T5's run, then shut the two middle T5's off allow the end one to run than dim out to sunset and then off, Moon Lights kick in for 6 hrs then off and back to the beginning.

I have way to much time on my hands thinking about all of this :bathbaby:


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

outside of stand off to outside of stand off is a little less than 47" each bulb and reflector takes up 2.5" basicaly you can mount the stand offs tight together and the reflectors fit.


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

oops you posted while i was typing. you could also put a spacer under the stand offs to move the t5s closer to the water. I think by the pic that would solve your problems..


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Correct, the pic does not show the canopy support very well this one does








I have to cut 3/4" off that support and sift it to the right to maintain the integrity of the Canopy support. This will allow me to install the 48" bulbs then, the bulbs are 47 in theory but those darn canopy supports are my head ache.

The front canopy support is going to take some creative thinking as well.








I have exactly 8" for the T5's and only 5" for the HQI's


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello Guys,

I got the right T5 parts now, three threads above is the layout, I am looking for the HQI's in 70 watts, 6700 K or 6000k t5's will be 6000K's and two 3000K's which will vary in timing with the HQI's , anyone know whee to find these at? Trying for one stop shopping , but it looks like I may have to go to 3 different vendors.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Well,

To Beat a dead horse, I am still going with the MH I like these http://www.giesemann.de/76,2,,.html , along with two of these http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html , and Two of these, http://www.giesemann.de/63,2,,.html .

All of the Lights will be controlled to come on in different phases, two 6000 and HQI, then four T5's, Back to two Aquafloras, then dimmed out to twilight , then off, then the moon lights will phase in according to the lunar cycle.

Kind of what the set up looks like


----------

